# Some Iriatherina werneri shots



## [email protected]

Hi everyone !
These threadfin rainbows are my favorite fish ! So peaceful but so spectacular when flearing ! Difficult to take a decent picture out of them when flearing since they launch suddenly to unknown directions !
Taking a sharp picture with fins open is just a matter of luck and a lot of patients.


----------



## rich815

Really nice shots!


----------



## Avi

Bravo!! Alex


----------



## Tex Gal

You really captured their beauty. Wish they flared more often.


----------



## pandamao

Those guys are so beautiful!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, some of my favorites too...
Nice series, Alex! Keep them going...:supz:


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you all !! I am new to aquatic photography and these Iriatherinas are sooo difficult models 
Nice to see you here too Hristo, thank you 4 your good words !


----------



## BryceM

What sort of camera equipment are you using?


----------



## [email protected]

A Nikon D60 with nikkor 18-55mm. Bougth it as a kit. Not much of lenses. Wanna bye a good macro soon.


----------



## EQUINOX

What size are they?
They seem big.


----------



## jokosch

Hi Alex,

very beautiful gleaming Iriatherina werneri do you have in your tank.
My fishes have a touch more red and not so much black...

Cheers!
Johann


----------



## vancat

Great job Alex!


----------



## Ozone

magnificent fish i want this guys never see one in LFS did you buy them online ?


----------



## goddessjen

Nice...One of my favorites, I got congo tetras instead because I couldn't find any threadfins.


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you guys !
they are really elegant fishes.
Here are some more with my macro lenses..


----------



## ddavila06

those are some awesome pics! i wish ic ould have a species only tank...


----------



## RapidSixGuns

Spectacular!!!!!!!!! I saw some of these at my local pet store but since I keep more aggressive fish I had to pass on them. I thought they were wonderful in the store but your footage really captured their essence.


----------



## Cwhite

One of my very favorite fish, and yours seem to have such lovely colors


----------



## DUHK

Where did you get these guys?


----------



## tha0ster

very nice shots and very cool looking fish


----------



## alcion

Yes beautiful fishes and beautiful pictures!


----------

